# A detailed Lancaster. This isn't just craftsmanship, its artistry.



## syscom3 (Jan 2, 2011)

For you Lancaster fans; check this guy out!

Model Makers—Andrezej Ziober


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW that guy is good.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh yes...I remember the build and a few others. A.Ziober is really a master.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2011)

That is fantastic!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 2, 2011)

Absolutely unbelievable and in 1/72 scale on top of it. how in the world do you do accutate instrument faces at that scale. I'd love to see him working on something


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2011)

ooooohhh........*thump*


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2011)

Beautiful work !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2011)

Makes you wonder what he'd do to Tamiya's 1/48 Lancaster....


----------



## mikewint (Jan 4, 2011)

Probably have real working engines and controls, flyable by elves


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2011)

I could do that, I just choose not to. 

Yeah...........RIGHT!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 4, 2011)

Even if my hands could do it my eyes couldn't see it to do it and lastly my mind can't imagine how to do it


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Makes you wonder what he'd do to Tamiya's 1/48 Lancaster....



If you want to see more of his Lancaster you can go through these 25 pages of the thread in the forum (link below). Unfortunately a couple of images might be unseen because of the time and deleting of the sources.

modelarstwo kartonowe, plastikowe ... :: Zobacz temat - Lancaster Andrzeja Ziobra


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2011)

Amazing. I pity the poor guy that has to compete against him in competitions!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Would only have a chance if turning up with a real machine and maybe not even then!


----------

